# 06 Oem 17" wheel (1) delaware



## O6GTOSRM (Mar 27, 2020)

Looking for 06 oem 17" wheel (1) delaware


----------



## ticerast (Aug 13, 2020)

How about getting aftermarket rims instead? 4wheelonline has great selection of wheels suited for your GTO.


----------

